# Gourami's have lots their minds



## terry (Feb 26, 2006)

Ill start off with my setup:
29gallong tank, heater, biolife inwater filter.
6 danios
4 gouramis
2 kuhli loaches
1 pleco
1 creamsicle molly


i also have a 10gallon tank with a molly, since two of them suffered from pop eye and ive lost one, the other is in quarantine. the other molly is healthy and still living in the larger thank. my water is at about 77F.

the other day i had a party, and someone accidently tripped and fell into the fish tank! luckily i was there to grab him, so the tank just got knocked a bit to the end of the stand, with some water splashing over. No fish fell out and the canopy still stayed on. I then moved the aqaurium to the middle of the stand. it got knocked may and inch or 2.

since then, my gouramis have been acting very weird. one gourami was significantly larger than the others and is by far the biggest fish in the tank. he was definently the dominant one.
he is now acting very weird, he is scared all the time, has gone from a bright silver to a very dark grey, with dark lines. he hides all the time, but does come out to eat. every so often he will have a freak out and then scare the molley who will hide. only one gourami is not dark, and they all seem to swimg sligthly sideways at an angle.

last night the danios were nipping at the gourami! who is about 4 times their size and the danios are one of the best community fish.
the gouramis are very violent at some times and attack eachother aggressively (mostly the 2 smaller ones attacking the bigger ones, with the bigger ones taking the punishment), and then they will just stay still in a school together.

im sorry for typing this much, but i thought id give you as much info as possible.
i would move him into quarantine, but then id have to move the sick milly back to the large tank.

thanks for any advice


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm...

Are you sure that the tank only got knocked a bit and nothing else? Curious partygoers have on many occasions been known to do some terrible things to their host's aquarium out of malice, stupidity, or ignorance.

My guess is that the shock of what happened made the fish vulnerable to whattever made the other fish sick, and now the first symptoms are starting to affect your gouramis.

How long have you had this tank set up, and how long have you had these fish?

A water change might help, along with the addition of Melafix & Pimafix. Bigger guns would be metronidazole for the gouramis if they worsen, but with any luck it shouldn't come to that.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree with Old Salt, but you also don't mention what kind of Gouramis you have. Some Gouramis darken when spawning or fighting for a mate. 

I would test my water, just to see what is going on. If all is fine there, I would do a nice water change, and "re-model" the tank. Move your decorations around, and move some plants around. The new surroundings may calm them down checking everything out. I have had this work for me a few times. It kinds fools them out of being scared and more interested in finding the new "best spot". 

I would keep a close eye on the tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah, a good trick to use when territoriality becomes a problem.

I'm assuming Moonlight Gouramis, based on the description of being Silver.


----------

